# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Đối thoại giữa người & Phật về chuyện ngoại tình!

## ngoxuanvu

Ðêm khuya, trong một ngôi đền, một Người một Phật, Phật ngồi người đứng...

Người : Thưa Ðức Phật thánh minh, con là một người đã có vợ, con hiện đang yêu say đắm 1 người đàn bà khác, con thật không biết nên làm thế nào.

Phật : Con có thể xác định người đàn bà con đang yêu hiện nay là người đàn bà cuối cùng duy nhất trong cuộc đời con không?

Người : Thưa vâng.

Phật : Con ly hôn, sau đó lấy cô ấy.

Người : Nhưng vợ con hiện nay dịu dàng , lương thiện, thảo hiền. Con bỏ cô ấy liệu có phần tàn nhẫn không, có mất đạo đức không, thưa Ðức Phật?

Phật : Trong hôn nhân không có tình yêu mới là tàn nhẫn và mất đạo đức.Con hiện giờ đã yêu người khác, không yêu vợ nữa.Con làm như thế là đúng.

Người : Nhưng vợ con rất yêu con, quả thật yêu con lắm ,thưa Ðức Phật.

Phật : Vậy thì vợ con hạnh phúc.

Người : Sau khi con chia tay vợ lấy người khác,vợ con sẽ rất đau khổ, tại sao lại hạnh phúc, thưa Ðức Phật?

Phật : Trong hôn nhân, vợ con vẫn có tình yêu đối với con, còn con đã mất đi tình yêu đối với vợ con. Bởi vì con đã yêu người khác, chính vì có hạnh phúc, mất đi mới đau khổ, cho nên người đau khổ là con.

Người : Nhưng con cắt đứt vợ, sau đó cưới nguời khác, vậy là cô ấy đã mất con, cô ấy mới là người đau khổ.

Phật : Con nhầm rồi, con chỉ là người vợ con yêu thật sự trong hôn nhân.Khi một người như con không tồn tại, thì tình yêu thực sự của vợ con sẽ tiếp nối sang một người khác, bởi vì tình yêu thực sự của vợ con trong hôn nhân xưa nay chưa từng mất, cho nên vợ con mới hạnh phúc, con mới là người đau khổ.

Người : Vợ con đã từng nói, kiếp này chỉ yêu một mình con, cô ấy sẽ không yêu ai khác.

Phật : Con cũng đã từng nói thế phải không?

Người : Con...con...con...

Phật : Bây giờ con nhìn 3 ngọn nến trong lư hương trước mặt, xem ngọn nào sáng nhất?

Người : Quả thật con không biết, hình như đều sáng như nhau.

Phật : Ba ngọn nến ví như ba người đàn bà, một ngọn trong đó là người đàn bà hiện giờ con đang yêu. Ðông đảo chúng sinh, đàn bà đâu chỉ là mười triệu trăm triệu...Ngay đến một trong ba ngọn nến, ngọn nào sáng nhất con cũng không biết, cũng không tìm được người con hiện đang yêu, thì làm sao con xác định được người đàn bà con đang yêu hiện nay là người đàn bà cuối cùng và duy nhất trong cuộc đời con?

Người : Con...con...con...

Phật : Bây giờ con cầm một cây nến đặt ở trước mắt, để tâm nhìn xem ngọn nào sáng nhất?

Người : Ðương nhiên ngọn trước mắt này sáng nhất.

Phật : Bây giờ con đặt nó về chỗ cũ, lại xem xem ngọn nào sáng nhất.

Người : Quả thật con vẫn không nhìn ra ngọn nến nào sáng nhất.

Phật : Thật ra cây nến con vừa cầm giống như người đàn bà cuối cùng con đang yêu hiện nay, tình yêu nảy sinh từ trái tim, khi con cảm thấy yêu nó, để tâm ngắm nghía, con sẽ thấy nó sáng nhất, khi con để nó về chỗ cũ, con lại không tìm được một chút cảm giác sáng nhất. Thứ gọi là tình yêu cuối cùng và duy nhất của con chỉ là hoa trong gương trăng dưới nước, suy cho cùng chỉ là con số không, một cuộc tình trống rỗng.

Người : Ồ, con hiểu rồi, không phải Ðức Phật bảo con phải ly hôn với vợ, Ðức Phật đang niệm chú làm cho con ngộ đạo.

Phật : Nhìn thấu sẽ không nói trắng ra, con đi đi!

Người : Bây giờ con đã biết thật sự con yêu ai, người đó chính là vợ con hiện nay , thưa Ðức Phật.

----------


## thientai206

đọc truyện  này khiến mình liên tưởng đến truyện ngắn con nhện và phật quan âm

----------


## nguyennga2014

Mỗi câu chuyện là một bài học hay.

----------

